# New rat, need names!



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Tadaaaa~









Romi passed on yesterday and this is Jake's future cagemate. He's being kept in my dad's office(runs on a different AC) for quarantine and until Jake's mites clear up.

I need a name! I like odd names, I already have Rerun and Ajax on the list...

More pics!
















^His adorable irish/husky markings!








^Learning the ways of the Yoggie








^"Are you my new mommy?"

He's such a sweetie! He will gladly flip over for some chest and tummy scritches and then flip over again to play!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I love the name rerun!!!


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

No idea about names, sorreee, but he does remind me of my baby miilo 
he's gorgeous!


----------



## tinyspook (Mar 10, 2008)

he is sooo lovely. what about the name Persil?!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

What a cutie pie!

For some reason the name "Yoda" popped out at me, haha. ^_^

also...hmmm:

Tumbles
Tiny Tim
Luther
Sir Arthur
Moose Tracks
Lancelot
Truffle

...OK I'm out of bizarre names, haha. ^_^


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww what an adorable little boy you got there. I agree with the above name Yoda...haha I think that is rather cute actually.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

RERUN!!!!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I like Rerun
If not Rerun call him Dwayne hey-hey-hey!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry guys, my boyfriend settled it. It's Ajax! 

I rather like the irony, he's fairly small and Ajax was a Greek man said to be over 6 feet tall and very muscular...lol!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Awww, that last pic is PRECIOUS!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

what a cutie =]


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

when i was looking down the list of people and names they gave at first i was going to go along with the crowd and say rerun but i really likes ajax


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

Awwe 
soo cute
What About, Pepper, or Socks?!

Melanie & gizmo

R.I.P Pepper and Billy Bob


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i think he is a charlie


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

BELLY

OMGH


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

Barrack

He has the ears of his potential namesake.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

tialloydragon said:


> Barrack


lol, as in the guy running for pres?

lmao


----------

